# Goat deterant?



## CCassity (Apr 16, 2013)

My neighbor has about 15 goats right up against the fence to our property she is horrible at keeping her fences up and her one big boar doe keeps pushing down the fence and coming in my yard. I planted 15 bushes over in that area 2 yrs ago to try and block the view.  I have told her about her goats getting out and she hasn't done anything (not a good neighbor). Does anyone know of anything I can put over there to deter them from wanting to be in my yard I really don't want them eating a few hundred dollars worth of bushes.


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 16, 2013)

Hot wire...not expensive and let her know you are running a strand of it or maybe recommend SHE put up the hot wire.


----------



## CCassity (Apr 16, 2013)

She has hotwire up but like I said doesn't maintain anything so its either not on or shorting out and like I said she doesn't care last summer her mastiff jump the fence and attacked my daughters schnauzer the only thing that work there was a shot gun and letting her know next time we wouldn't shoot into the air( and calling animal control).


----------



## lovinglife (Apr 17, 2013)

This may sound bad, but where I live if an animal belonging to someone else comes to your property and does damage, the owner of the animal is liable, OR you are legally able to contain the animal and either take to the sale or butcher for your own use.  If your neighbor is not willing to contain her animals on her property... I don't know what the laws are where you live, but I think it would be worth checking into it, at least know your rights and then you can let her know what YOUR plan is to stop the unwanted behavior.  Aside from that, you can always put up woven field fence, which is costly and a lot of labor, but would keep them out of your property.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Apr 17, 2013)

I just call Animal Control and have them pick up the goat. Problem solved and hopefully the owner will get a clue.


----------

